# Parcel delivery in absence



## potifa (Oct 29, 2015)

I'm new in Milan and I'm not getting hold of how it works to receive a parcel for real. I've ordered a book from Amazon Germany, but was not there when it was delivered. I had assumed that in such case 

(a) a neighbor might take it or
(b) it might be brought to the local post office 200m from my home or
(c) be brought to a local tobacco shop

and I would receive a notification. Like anywhere else in the World for the past 15 years. Instead, it was brought to a municipality outside of town where I could pick it up - one of three such places around Milan, they told me. Great solution for non-car owners.

At the same time, I see these parcel boxes from Poste Italia and from DHL in the city. For next time, is it possible to make a foreign online shop ship to one of these - or is it just a thing for national shipments?


----------



## NickZ (Jun 26, 2009)

It's going to depend on the carrier. TNT for example has various possible choices. But that only helps you if the shop ships via TNT.

Amazon uses various carriers . That's a problem with them.


----------



## dermott (May 27, 2015)

DHL have always delivered Amazon stuff to us. If no one is home, it's either left in the letter box - if the package is small enough - or left on the door step.


----------



## potifa (Oct 29, 2015)

Yeah, it's just that a door step in Milano is maybe a bit too public. 

Anyone experience with indabox.it?

P.S. You're living at a beautiful spot of Italy.


----------



## dermott (May 27, 2015)

Yes, it's nice around here.

I've forgotten whether Amazon have an option for "Delivery instructions" (or similar) when you order. If so, you could stipulate an option that suits you.


----------

